# Making a Henry bent wire frame



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I'm sure this reference made by Henry, one of our moderators, has been posted before in the endless archives of SSF but for newer members, I just wanted to make sure the DIY crowd knows how to make a simple wire frame slingshot.

Wire frames, also called bent rod frames, are marketed by the millions by Marksman, Daisy, Barnett, Trumark and others and have been for generations. I say by the millions because that's now many have been sold. In fact Bill Hays of pocketpredator.com has patented some accessories for bent rod frames which he will soon offer...scroll down his gallery page on his web site and you'll see the sling bow accessory in fact that will fit most if not all common wire frames.

Henry who lives in Panama, one of our moderators, has been so kind, as have numerous other makers on this forum, to display how he makes wire frame slingshots. His master link page is:
http://www.oldpeddler.com/biombos/index.html

and his DIY on how to make a bent rod frame is:
http://www.oldpeddler.com/biombos/aluminum/how-to/index.html
You can custom wrap with cordage, leave them bare, or make custom ergonomic handles for them at your option.

A pseudo taper flat band set made with Alliance bands (Theraband isn't the only show in town and I use both)
http://www.oldpeddler.com/biombos/bandset-107-taper/index.html

If you have some simple tools and an inexpensive bench vise you can start making some really fine little frames this way at very little expense and quickly, several minutes of work will yield a $10 - $15 wire frame slingshot same as you buy in a store (out of bent rod) as good as any but much cheaper given the cost of materials. Make a few more for holiday presents or sell some in your flea market stall...or trade them here and there, gun shows, flea markets, your feed 'n seed store down the road. Generate some money to fund your budding slingshot addiction!

You can get quite creative with the handle, made of wood or synthetic material or a piece of nice thick scrap PVC pipe heated at 145 C to soften it, and jammed onto the handle, it will automatically form fit and make a comfy handle...wrap that too if you want with cordage and boom, you have a darn nice shooter. Or two. Or ten.

Left sort of flat, you can tuck it under your belt and the bent tips will keep it there, pretty out of sight if you wear a jacket or sweat shirt, or just hip pocket it. Many like the broad choice of flat frame designs for pocketability and stashability.


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Very interesting!!! Thanks friend!!!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Just post some weird pictures, that seems to do a pretty good job at getting Henry bent


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Just post some weird pictures, that seems to do a pretty good job at getting Henry bent


Nope, weird pictures don't bother me. I'm a retired Navy Chief, so there ain't much in the way of language or pictures that bother me. I've seen the ping-pong ball show in a bar in Bangkok and I've seen the stack of silver dollars show in a bar in Nogales. And I can curse pretty well in three languages.

What DOES bother me is when folks want to push the envelop and completely ignore the rules of the Forum and decency. This Forum is not the place for the kind of posts that were made in the WTF thread. I'm hoping we can move on.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Oh, stop...

...I get what you're saying, but let's not pretend a ret navy guy that spent any time in Bangkok has a shred of "decency" left in him.

Good show, though...


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm pleased you appreciate my schtick. :rolling:


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Jesus, you could be my old man...


----------



## Stretch (Jan 8, 2012)

That is hilarious.


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I think I'm finally going to wire up mine (and the kids) Trumark frsmes this weekend.

Thanks for the reminder and link to the tutorial.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

There was no personal spat, bruce, just a couple of friends having a private joke. Even so, I've removed the posts.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Here is another way to do a wire frame (remember the topic??) the Chinese fake Dan Kung way...

Obviously the plated steel raw frame tips are sharp and it needs some final finishing but the way the bending jig works is fascinating with the big ole lever thingey and pin holes in a steel block.

This could be adapted to a steel strap frame too. It's a Vietnamese post actually (I think)...or an original Korean post redone in Viet or something like that. There were three Chinese virgins named Tu Yung Tu, Tu Old Tu and Tu Dum Tu. Have a little kimshe and enjoy. I LOVE kimshe and even make it.

And oh, I never made it to R&R in Bangkok, turned it down twice, but the name of the city is deserving I'm told, LOL. I shoulda gone...shredding my decency and all! Ah dem waz dah days when the war was young...what I could have done in Bangkok I did in Qui Nhon and Saigon, and it was much cheaper for the trip, so what the hey...just a crusty young sarge at play.

I'm inspired by ret navy chiefs...ain't none like 'em...give yerself a big slap on the back Henry. You done it proud.


----------

